
$35,000 Tesla Model 3 Available Now - chadash
https://www.tesla.com/blog/35000-tesla-model-3-available-now
======
chadash
"We are also making it much easier to try out and return a Tesla, so that a
test drive prior to purchase isn’t needed. You can now return a car within 7
days or 1,000 miles for a full refund. Quite literally, you could buy a Tesla,
drive several hundred miles for a weekend road trip with friends and then
return it for free."

